# Gravity Falls Finale



## Spongebob (Feb 15, 2016)

IM CRYING


To anyone that just watched the gravity falls finale, please discuss here


----------



## boujee (Feb 15, 2016)

Were the cops a couple?


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 15, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Were the cops a couple?



Yep, in this episode they tell each other they love each other


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 15, 2016)

I cried so hard tbh 

I'm glad everything worked out in the end because I was worried for a second.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 15, 2016)

I watched this show like once..
rip.


----------



## Jacob (Feb 15, 2016)

I was kinda disappointed how easily stan's mind came back but I was very happy with it overall

My little sister held a party with themed snacks and everything and it lived up to the hype imo


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

did I just see two grunkle stans??


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 15, 2016)

RIP IN PISS BILL CIPHER 2k16


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 15, 2016)

isn't this the show about the kid that lives with gem people?


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> isn't this the show about the kid that lives with gem people?



You mean Steven Universe?

you might be jk but idk


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 15, 2016)

I didn't watch it today. Too busy watching your new episode. But I have it recorded for tomorrow. I hope the finale is worth it. (Plz don't tell if it was or not)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 16, 2016)

Rip dippy x pacifica

The way they described the episode in the guide made it sound like stan died


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I didn't watch it today. Too busy watching your new episode. But I have it recorded for tomorrow. I hope the finale is worth it. (Plz don't tell if it was or not)



SO WORTH IT.

I'M CRYING. I NEED COMFORT. HELP. PLEASE.


----------



## Dorian (Feb 16, 2016)

We sobbed like babies. It was an excellent finale. I don't think I could have asked for more. It was so tender and bittersweet to see Mabel and Dipper off to California, but such is the way of things. I was thrilled to see Stan and Ford head off on their adventures. But yes, I started sobbing when Mabel had to say her goodbyes to Candy and Grenda.... oh boy, the feels are welling up again.


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Did anyone else noticed Stanley grew sideburns after he went off on his adventures with Stanford? I found that really sweet for some reason.

- - - Post Merge - - -






here if u wanna cry pls.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh, there goes Gravity.






I've been telling myself since last night that it's not over, it's just on another hiatus, but it's really done. :-( I'm grateful that I got to watch this show all the way through though. It's truly an animated masterpiece, and will go down as one of my favorite cartoons of all time. The finale was beautiful and the last 10 minutes just had me sobbing. Everything was tied together really well and I couldn't be happier. So a thousands shoutouts to Alex Hirsch and crew for the wonderful journey that was Gravity Falls. See you next Summer. :,,)


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Oh, there goes Gravity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We still have the journal 3 in Summer to look forward too...

Since I've been watching since the very beginning in 2012, it was hard for me to let the show go.
;-;


----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2016)

Great ending to a great show! GLAD I watched it! While it would be nice to see the show continue, I think the show ended on a REALLY good note!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 16, 2016)

d'awwww i never really watched it but i bet it ended like a Pokemon Mystery Dungeon for all of you hardcore fans out there... the characters looked adorable even Mabel looks so cute i will leave you guys with your precious memories.. <3


----------



## Pearls (Feb 16, 2016)

I watched it this morning omg i cried so hard


----------



## tarakdeep (Feb 16, 2016)

It was a beautiful finale and I could have not asked for more. Honestly, I was trying to fight back tears for the last 10 minutes but as soon as Brenda started to get emotional I couldn't hold it back anymore. Gravity falls will always be one of my favorite shows of all time, nothing will change that. After the finale I was really sad that the show is now over, but the way the finale was done and how well it is done I do not mind that much. It was an excellent ending to one of my favorite shows ever. Gravity Falls will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Also:
anyone live in oregon? i really want someone to find that bill statue lmao


----------



## Javocado (Feb 16, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Also:
> anyone live in oregon? i really want someone to find that bill statue lmao



I only know 1 TBT'er from Oregon, but idk if they watched GF. But damn I would love to put that thing in my room haha.


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I only know 1 TBT'er from Oregon, but idk if they watched GF. But damn I would love to put that thing in my room haha.



Yeah, it's not confirmed yet but there's a lot of people saying it's an actual statue and it's pretty obvious it is
there's co-ordinates to the forest or whatever where it could be. there's a few other locations too. If only I lived in America...


----------



## Jacob (Feb 16, 2016)

i really liked how they left it very open tho in the end
there is so much room for fan made stuff or future shorts or something

like there could be stories on the boating adventure, them going back to school, when they come back next summer, soos working at the shack, etc

they also hinted a lot of stuff that could potentially start some fan stuff 
like they hinted some Wendy x Dipper in their goodbye 
and in the letter pacifica dotted her "i" with a heart so idk what that means
and little stuff like that

idk there has already been some fan speculation so I'm kinda happy about that


----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2016)

One of the greatest moments in the show: 



..I love it! XD


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 16, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> You mean Steven Universe?
> 
> you might be jk but idk



Yeah, I was joking.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

Psydye said:


> One of the greatest moments in the show:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I love it! XD



Oh that's glorious. I remember that, even though I rarely ever watched this show. You guys are making me wanna bingewatch all the episodes.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2016)

DOOO IITTT!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2016)

Agh I've been super sad all day


I've been watching Gravity Falls ever since the first episode aired in June 2012

So having Gravity Falls end is like losing a loved one for me.


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Pasta said:


> Oh that's glorious. I remember that, even though I rarely ever watched this show. You guys are making me wanna bingewatch all the episodes.



You should. It's an amazing experience.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm just gonna start posting my favorite Gravity Falls moments here


The show may be over but it lives on in my heart


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I'm just gonna start posting my favorite Gravity Falls moments here
> 
> 
> The show may be over but it lives on in my heart



BUT HER AIM IS GETTIN BETTER


----------



## totodile (Feb 16, 2016)

ahhh man, i still can't believe it's over. 
the finale was sweet and i'm glad it ended on a happy note.

i'm going to miss these characters so much ;_;

( ^ also that is my fav joke from the series)


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 16, 2016)

Psydye said:


> One of the greatest moments in the show:
> 
> 
> 
> ..I love it! XD



omg i never watched the show but this made me laugh XD




Spongebob said:


> Agh I've been super sad all day
> 
> 
> I've been watching Gravity Falls ever since the first episode aired in June 2012
> ...



i would post a song here from MLP but im not gonna do it o.o but i will reference it.... ok here i go please dont cyber shoot me... 


SMILE SMILE SMILE


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> omg i never watched the show but this made me laugh XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's perfectly fine you made a my little pony reference.

People like what they like!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 16, 2016)

Favorite episodes guys and gals?


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Favorite episodes guys and gals?



My favourite of all time has to be Bottomless Pit.

But as for a more serious one...
Weirdmageddon Part 3 thrashed all the others.


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 16, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> omg i never watched the show but this made me laugh XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT WAS MY FAVORITE MOMENT LMAO


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Favorite episodes guys and gals?



For me, either Double Dipper or The Deep End


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> For me, either Double Dipper or The Deep End



I'M SO HAPPY CLONES 3 AND 4 ARE STILL OKAY JUST


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm still crying, childhood ruined, dying.....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Delishush said:


> I'M SO HAPPY CLONES 3 AND 4 ARE STILL OKAY JUST



SAME HERE


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> I'm still crying, childhood ruined, dying.....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



//hug


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2016)

Delishush said:


> I'M SO HAPPY CLONES 3 AND 4 ARE STILL OKAY JUST



Tbh same, I don't know why I'm so happy they are still alive lol


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Reddit is doing a rewatch of GF every Summer, so See You Next Summer, guys?


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Reddit is doing a rewatch of GF every Summer, so See You Next Summer, guys?



Of course!


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

even seeing the words on screen make me feel happy and sad and all over the place.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2016)

Delishush said:


> even seeing the words on screen make me feel happy and sad and all over the place.



I'm glad that the fandom is keeping Gravity Falls alive 

It makes me happy that there are so many people that appreciate this show.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 16, 2016)

It was the best and longest 4 year summer ever

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spongebob said:


> I'm glad that the fandom is keeping Gravity Falls alive
> 
> It makes me happy that there are so many people that appreciate this show.


Yeah I'm happy it isn't dying

- - - Post Merge - - -

Blubsland is otp


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I'm glad that the fandom is keeping Gravity Falls alive
> 
> It makes me happy that there are so many people that appreciate this show.



I mean, people on TBT seem to hate it and think it's funny it means so much to people, but for the people that do want to keep it alive I just feel so happy and ahh.
I was never too involved with the fandom, it was mostly IRL, but when I become most involved happens to be the end of the show..

Ahhh well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ToxiFoxy said:


> It was the best and longest 4 year summer ever
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



hey hey don't forget phineas and ferb that lasted 4 years
jk i hate that show tbh


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 16, 2016)

Delishush said:


> I mean, people on TBT seem to hate it and think it's funny it means so much to people, but for the people that do want to keep it alive I just feel so happy and ahh.
> I was never too involved with the fandom, it was mostly IRL, but when I become most involved happens to be the end of the show..
> 
> Ahhh well.
> ...


My dad and I loved that show it really brought us together


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2016)

Delishush said:


> I mean, people on TBT seem to hate it and think it's funny it means so much to people, but for the people that do want to keep it alive I just feel so happy and ahh.



Same I'm super happy that it will live on with the fandom, so I guess it's not truly over.



Also who on TBT hates it I'll go beat them up


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 16, 2016)

Delishush said:


> I mean, people on TBT seem to hate it and think it's funny it means so much to people, but for the people that do want to keep it alive I just feel so happy and ahh.
> I was never too involved with the fandom, it was mostly IRL, but when I become most involved happens to be the end of the show..
> 
> Ahhh well.
> ...




I HAVE BEEN INVOLVED SINCE 2012 THIS IS MY LIFE FOUR YEARS OF MY CHILDHOOD


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> I HAVE BEEN INVOLVED SINCE 2012 THIS IS MY LIFE FOUR YEARS OF MY CHILDHOOD



Ahhhhhh same


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Same I'm super happy that it will live on with the fandom, so I guess it's not truly over.
> 
> 
> 
> Also who on TBT hates it I'll go beat them up



Toadsworthy and Nightmares in particular keep sh!tting on us but it's k


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Toadsworthy and Nightmares in particular keep sh!tting on us but it's k



Ill got beat them up in Smash Bros or something because im amazing at smash





(actually im very bad at smash but dont tell anyone)


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Ill got beat them up in Smash Bros or something because im amazing at smash
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao same but shhhh


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2016)

Delishush said:


> lmao same but shhhh



shhhhshhhshhhhhh


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Anyway... What shows will you guys be watching now?


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Anyway... What shows will you guys be watching now?



Probably, the new Powerpuff Girls, whenever that comes out





But no show can truly replace Gravity Falls


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Probably, the new Powerpuff Girls, whenever that comes out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. I'll be watching that too, but nothing else I like has any new episodes coming out lately.

Well, apart from TAWOG.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 16, 2016)

Very good show. Sad/Happy it ended. Glad it won't end up like Fairly Odd Parents which neeeeeeeeds to end. 

The way Stan got his memory back kinda stunk. It was way too easy...

Great ending. Love the credits.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Yeah. I'll be watching that too, but nothing else I like has any new episodes coming out lately.
> 
> Well, apart from TAWOG.



Ohhhh Gumball is pretty good. I watch it from time to time and sometimes watch episodes when they air.


But yea I guess Powerpuff Girls will be the show im gonna try to stay consistent with.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> Glad it won't end up like Fairly Odd Parents which neeeeeeeeds to end.



At this point that show is on crazy life support (adding a new girl for timmy to share fairies with, seriously!?!?)

When Fairly Odd Parents ends im throwing a party.


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Norski said:


> Very good show. Sad/Happy it ended. Glad it won't end up like Fairly Odd Parents which neeeeeeeeds to end.
> 
> The way Stan got his memory back kinda stunk. It was way too easy...
> 
> Great ending. Love the credits.



If you think about it, it makes sense. Maybe.
The memory gun was set to erase Stanley Pines' memories. But as Stanley gradually started to remember, he starts by remember Stanford Pines' memories, the old conman.
Or you know it could have just been easy

Either way I'm really happy he got his memory back. I was crying at Mabel being so confused about it all just ugh


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 16, 2016)

Waddya mean "new shows" I'm rewatching the whole series five million more times

- - - Post Merge - - -



Delishush said:


> Yeah. I'll be watching that too, but nothing else I like has any new episodes coming out lately.
> 
> Well, apart from TAWOG.


YOU LIkE GUmBaLL TOO?!?!? Yeeeeee

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spongebob said:


> Ohhhh Gumball is pretty good. I watch it from time to time and sometimes watch episodes when they air.
> 
> 
> But yea I guess Powerpuff Girls will be the show im gonna try to stay consistent with.
> ...



I loved FOP but it really does need to end they don't even know what to do with the show anymore tbh


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Waddya mean "new shows" I'm rewatching the whole series five million more times
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



gumball is gr8


----------



## totodile (Feb 16, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Either way I'm really happy he got his memory back. I was crying at Mabel being so confused about it all just ugh



omg same the whole thing kind of hit home with me because my grandpa had dementia and it just reminded me of that and UGH MY HEART

but yes i'm glad he remembered in the end


----------



## Balverine (Feb 16, 2016)

Ah, man, I love it u v u
I wanna know how Stan made the gloves look right like
did he put something in the last fingers or


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

I feel like there's a hole in my heart. I keep hearing ''I know we'll meet again some sunny day'' in my head and then I start to cry and please help me


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 16, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Yeah. I'll be watching that too, but nothing else I like has any new episodes coming out lately.
> 
> Well, apart from TAWOG.



WAIFU YOU WATCH GUMBALL AHHHHHHHH


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> WAIFU YOU WATCH GUMBALL AHHHHHHHH



YES I DO


----------



## Discord (Feb 16, 2016)

I am a crazy fan for this show, i've been attached to this ever sine the dawn of this show in 2012.
I was really sad that it had to be cancelled, but Alex Hirsch deserves the break and recognition. *Puts on Top Hat*

#GoodbyeGravityFalls


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

Iggy Koopa said:


> I am a crazy fan for this show, i've been attached to this ever sine the dawn of this show in 2012.
> I was really sad that it had to be cancelled, but Alex Hirsch deserves the break and recognition. *Puts on Top Hat*
> 
> #GoodbyeGravityFalls



Wasn't cancelled. Alex decided to end it at season 2, because he thought it was the right time to end it.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2016)

Iggy Koopa said:


> I am a crazy fan for this show, i've been attached to this ever sine the dawn of this show in 2012.
> I was really sad that it had to be cancelled, but Alex Hirsch deserves the break and recognition. *Puts on Top Hat*
> 
> #GoodbyeGravityFalls



Disney actually wanted more seasons, but Alex Hirsch decided to end it because the story was over


----------



## Discord (Feb 16, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Disney actually wanted more seasons, but Alex Hirsch decided to end it because the story was over


I can agree with Alex on this, he even stated early in the show that it wasn't meant to run forever and even had plans to cancel it.
Heck, even Wierdmaggedon wasn't planned, the true finale was going to be the author reveal but since people solved the mystery as early as Carpet Diem, he decided to make Wierdmaggedon the finale.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 16, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Also:
> anyone live in oregon? i really want someone to find that bill statue lmao



I'd dig it up and take it


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2016)

Stan you magnificent guy you


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2016)

I'll be starting up Steven Universe now, as well as catching up on some other shows...like Regular Show, Adventure Time, Doctor Who, etc. 'WHEN YOU HAVE NOTHING ELSE TO DO, WHY NOT?!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 17, 2016)

Delishush said:


> My favourite of all time has to be Bottomless Pit.
> 
> But as for a more serious one...
> Weirdmageddon Part 3 thrashed all the others.



Bottomless Pit was a great one. I actually tend to like the more serious episodes, actually. (Not What He Seems, Gideon Rises I/II, Weirdmageddon trilogy, etc.) but I have a ton of love for Fight Fighters and Soos and the Real Girl.


----------



## teto (Feb 17, 2016)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'd dig it up and take it



in all seriousness pls dont lmao

Also another favourite of mine is Dipper and Mabel vs the Future oh mmm that episode nailed it


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 17, 2016)

Delishush said:


> in all seriousness pls dont lmao
> 
> Also another favourite of mine is Dipper and Mabel vs the Future oh mmm that episode nailed it



I like into the bunker
"You're sitting on my bra dude"


----------



## teto (Feb 17, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> I like into the bunker
> "You're sitting on my bra dude"



Dipper's scream gets me every time
''WARAUUGH''


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 17, 2016)

Delishush said:


> I feel like there's a hole in my heart. I keep hearing ''I know we'll meet again some sunny day'' in my head and then I start to cry and please help me



Yeah this and the image of the letter saying "See you next summer" I can't go to school, I'm going to burst into tears and everyone in the hall will be like are you ok and it will sound so weird when I say my favorite TV show cancelled even though I will be bawling like someone died or something


----------



## teto (Feb 17, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Yeah this and the image of the letter saying "See you next summer" I can't go to school, I'm going to burst into tears and everyone in the hall will be like are you ok and it will sound so weird when I say my favorite TV show cancelled even though I will be bawling like someone died or something



Why are we so attached to this omg
Luckily I have a week with no school to recover ;-;


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 17, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Why are we so attached to this omg
> Luckily I have a week with no school to recover ;-;



Idk I just can't stop the feels, well gtg to school and cry


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 17, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Yeah this and the image of the letter saying "See you next summer" I can't go to school, I'm going to burst into tears and everyone in the hall will be like are you ok and it will sound so weird when I say my favorite TV show cancelled even though I will be bawling like someone died or something



Dude i was in actual pain while trying to sleep the night the finale aired. I would think of something funny from Gravity Falls and then think of how it's over and get actual stomach pains.


----------



## teto (Feb 17, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Dude i was in actual pain while trying to sleep the night the finale aired. I would think of something funny from Gravity Falls and then think of how it's over and get actual stomach pains.



w-well do
ahahAHH do you want to cry again?? beca -sobs- this will
make you
cr y aga ain


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 17, 2016)

Delishush said:


> w-well do
> ahahAHH do you want to cry again?? beca -sobs- this will
> make you
> cr y aga ain



Ahh that was really good 

I'm gonna go cry now


----------



## teto (Feb 17, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Ahh that was really good
> 
> I'm gonna go cry now



''BUT I KNOW WE'LL MEET AGAIN SOME SUNNY DAAAAAY''

Oh well. We can look forward to Alex's new show on Fox!
And maybe cry when that finishes if it's good enough.


----------



## alesha (Feb 17, 2016)

( ; ( :'(


----------



## teto (Feb 17, 2016)

alesha said:


> ( ; ( :'(



sad face indeed, my friend.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 17, 2016)

Delishush said:


> ''BUT I KNOW WE'LL MEET AGAIN SOME SUNNY DAAAAAY''
> 
> Oh well. We can look forward to Alex's new show on Fox!
> And maybe cry when that finishes if it's good enough.



I hope his new show can be as good as Gravity Falls was


----------



## teto (Feb 17, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I hope his new show can be as good as Gravity Falls was



Maybe. I had high hopes for it but seeing Gravity Falls end I have the feeling it'll never top it.
Maybe because I'm still butthurt.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 17, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Maybe. I had high hopes for it but seeing Gravity Falls end I have the feeling it'll never top it.
> Maybe because I'm still butthurt.



Same lol, but I remember someone asked him if his new show will be like every other animated show on fox and he replied "was Gravity falls like anything else on Disney?" 

So that alone makes me hopeful.


----------



## teto (Feb 17, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Same lol, but I remember someone asked him if his new show will be like every other animated show on fox and he replied "was Gravity falls like anything else on Disney?"
> 
> So that alone makes me hopeful.



screw it the anticipation is back
but it's gonna take another good 2 years probably until we hear about this show again


----------



## teto (Feb 17, 2016)

Have a stan punching a dinosaur (in the feels) to brighten up your day


----------



## Javocado (Feb 17, 2016)

This song is so catchy.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 17, 2016)

O





Delishush said:


> w-well do
> ahahAHH do you want to cry again?? beca -sobs- this will
> make you
> cr y aga ain


this gave me the feels, I am gonna go bawl, I am feeling pain in my heart

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spongebob said:


>



Oh yes, I loved this


----------



## teto (Feb 17, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Othis gave me the feels, I am gonna go bawl, I am feeling pain in my heart
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



rip toxifoxy


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 17, 2016)

Delishush said:


> rip toxifoxy



rest in pepperoni


----------



## Cory (Feb 18, 2016)

I thought it was great. I liked how the symbols on the circle did not have to be literal, like how Wendy is cool in the face of danger. I though Bill was a very interesting character and the way he was finished off was very satisfying. The one problem I had was that Stan got his memory back too fast, but I'll allow it because everything else was great. One other thing that I did not like was Pacifica's sign, I get that it was on the shirt that Mabel gave her and an alpaca is kinda dirty and stuff which is the opposite of her, but they had this planned from the start they could have given her something better, but its only a minor issue. I love the interaction between Ford and Stan and how Stan finally believed that he did something that helped others. 

A lot of people are saying that they wished it would continue, but I disagree, Alex Hirsch wanted it to end here and he got what he wanted. It very rare these days that the creator got full creative control like he did. Look at Spongebob, people at Nick are basically keeping it alive with life support, same thing with Fairly Odd Parents. Also, I can't imagine a way they could top Bill.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, the excuse that "cartoons don't have to be good because kids don't know what is good" is invalid. This show (which is aimed more towards kids in my opinion) shows that cartoons are able to tell compelling stories, have somewhat complex plot lines and a sense of mystery in them. If you rewatch the series you can see the little details they put in. Like how the window in the kids room looked like bill, the foreshadowing. Especially the symbolism is amazing. This shows that cartoons don't have to be crappy because other people than kids watch them. Alex Hirsch knows this. He is incredibly gifted and is damn impressive that this is his first piece. I look forward to what he will do in the future.

- - - Post Merge - - -

One last question... if I love this show will I like Steven Universe?


----------



## teto (Feb 18, 2016)

Cory said:


> I thought it was great. I liked how the symbols on the circle did not have to be literal, like how Wendy is cool in the face of danger. I though Bill was a very interesting character and the way he was finished off was very satisfying. The one problem I had was that Stan got his memory back too fast, but I'll allow it because everything else was great. One other thing that I did not like was Pacifica's sign, I get that it was on the shirt that Mabel gave her and an alpaca is kinda dirty and stuff which is the opposite of her, but they had this planned from the start they could have given her something better, but its only a minor issue. I love the interaction between Ford and Stan and how Stan finally believed that he did something that helped others.
> 
> A lot of people are saying that they wished it would continue, but I disagree, Alex Hirsch wanted it to end here and he got what he wanted. It very rare these days that the creator got full creative control like he did. Look at Spongebob, people at Nick are basically keeping it alive with life support, same thing with Fairly Odd Parents. Also, I can't imagine a way they could top Bill.
> 
> ...



It depends. Steven Universe is in my opinion a tier below Gravity Falls... 
Steven Universe tends to hit you with the emotions sometimes between every few episodes once it gets to a certain point; Gravity Falls decides to space it out a little. Also the fanbase can be toxic. It is a good show with great characters but it doesn't feel like a kid's show to me.


----------



## Cory (Feb 18, 2016)

Delishush said:


> It depends. Steven Universe is in my opinion a tier below Gravity Falls...
> Steven Universe tends to hit you with the emotions sometimes between every few episodes once it gets to a certain point; Gravity Falls decides to space it out a little. Also the fanbase can be toxic. It is a good show with great characters but it doesn't feel like a kid's show to me.



I might check it out then, see if I like it


----------



## teto (Feb 18, 2016)

Cory said:


> I might check it out then, see if I like it



It is a great show, there's just a few things about it that put me off. The first few episodes are often considered ''bad'' and that the art style starts off ''terrible'' but in my opinions the first episodes are the golden ones.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 18, 2016)

I thought it was a nice way to end the series. All the minor characters had a chance to shine and the resolution was well executed. I felt Stan's grudge even in the face of certain death was silly, but I know it's been established long before this episode. Also didn't care for how quickly his memory returned, but they had to wrap the episode up. One thing that really struck me was how the sheriffs pronounced their love for each other...in a *Disney* cartoon. Blood has been previously seen on Gravity Falls, and Bill gleefully says "I've got some children to turn into corpses." This is all pretty radical for Disney, it seems they are starting to catch up with the times.



Cory said:


> Also, the excuse that "cartoons don't have to be good because kids don't know what is good" is invalid. This show (which is aimed more towards kids in my opinion) shows that cartoons are able to tell compelling stories, have somewhat complex plot lines and a sense of mystery in them_..._This shows that cartoons don't have to be crappy because other people than kids watch them_..._



This is the same argument I make when people give me crap for enjoying the MLP reboot. Well said. 



Cory said:


> One last question... if I love this show will I like Steven Universe?



Steven Universe is a very different show that I don't think can be fairly compared to Gravity Falls. It doesn't become truly engaging until the plot picks up around the middle of season one, but I feel even the earlier episodes are enjoyable. The characters get a lot of development, Steven becomes less immature/annoying, and you get really involved with the world. I've never seen so much foreshadowing in a show before either, so it benefits from a rewatch to catch all the little things you'll certainly miss the first time around.



Delishush said:


> Also the fanbase can be toxic



This is an apt description of every fandom that has ever existed. They are by nature cancerous. Don't let it spoil the show for you Cory. 


Edit: I would also like to add that I appreciate Gravity Falls ending on a high note, rather than allowing it to decay with more and more unwanted seasons. That seems to be the fate of many cartoons these days, so it was really nice to have it end when the creator wanted this time around.


----------



## Cory (Feb 18, 2016)

Wait is this the fanbase that told someone who made fan art to kill herself and she actually tried to


----------



## teto (Feb 18, 2016)

Cory said:


> Wait is this the fanbase that told someone who made fan art to kill herself and she actually tried to



I've heard of that happening, yes, they did tell her to kill herself, and I think she did try to? I'm not entirely sure if it's the right fanbase but telling people to kill themselves isn't too rare in the SU Fandom or quite a few of them


----------



## Cory (Feb 18, 2016)

On a lighter topic... Alex Hirsch is good friends with Justin roiland (voice of Morty in Rick and Morty) and they said a gravity falls and Rick and Morty crossover is a possibility


----------



## teto (Feb 18, 2016)

Cory said:


> On a lighter topic... Alex Hirsch is good friends with Justin roiland (voice of Morty in Rick and Morty) and they said a gravity falls and Rick and Morty crossover is a possibility



I would actually quite like to see that happen but I don't see how it could or if it would work out very well?
Justin Rioland and Alex Hirsch are both very talented but I can't really see the two shows going together well. Depends how the crossover happens, maybe.


----------



## Cory (Feb 18, 2016)

Delishush said:


> I would actually quite like to see that happen but I don't see how it could or if it would work out very well?
> Justin Rioland and Alex Hirsch are both very talented but I can't really see the two shows going together well. Depends how the crossover happens, maybe.


Yea also the demographics are different


----------



## teto (Feb 18, 2016)

Cory said:


> Yea also the demographics are different



Yeah that's a huge block. Wouldn't really seem right seeing Rick swear next to Mabel


----------



## Cory (Feb 18, 2016)

Another minor problem with the gravity falls series. I was hoping they focused more on soos and that girl (I forgot her name)


----------



## teto (Feb 18, 2016)

Cory said:


> Another minor problem with the gravity falls series. I was hoping they focused more on soos and that girl (I forgot her name)



Melody was great. I found it cute that she was running the Mystery Shack with Soos at the end, guess she finally got a chance to stay in Gravity Falls?
But yeah, apart from that one episode there wasn't much to go off.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 18, 2016)

Random question: what was everybody's least favorite episode?

Mine was Roadside Attraction.


----------



## teto (Feb 18, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Random question: what was everybody's least favorite episode?
> 
> Mine was Roadside Attraction.



Why? I honestly quite liked that episode.

My least favourite has to be Legend of the Gobblewonker. Although it was super funny and gave birth to the greatest meme of all time, it didn't do much for me compared to the others.
However I still love it.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 18, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Random question: what was everybody's least favorite episode?
> 
> Mine was Roadside Attraction.



Probably Dungeons, Dungeons, and More Dungeons. It was just meh for me.
Dipper vs. Manliness is a close second but only because it's probably the episode I've seen the most lol


----------



## teto (Feb 18, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Probably Dungeons, Dungeons, and More Dungeons. It was just meh for me.
> Dipper vs. Manliness is a close second but only because it's probably the episode I've seen the most lol



Dipper vs. Manliness was pretty cool but I agree it's on pretty much every time they show Gravity Falls in England omg


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 17, 2016)

not quite dead yet kinda


----------

